# New Kobo readers announced



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.kobo.com/

I must say, they look nice.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

They do look nice, don't they? 

I've used a Kobo Touch though, and I really didn't like it. I guess I've just been spoiled by Amazon. I'm a Kindle girl.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . .that's me. . . .at this point I'm not going to seriously consider anything that isn't kindle-compatible.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If a new Kobo is announced in the woods, and nobody hears, does it make a sound? I follow the news rather obsessively, yet I missed this news. Few readers will even know that this happened, and fewer will buy. 

I am happy when anyone gives Amazon some competition to keep them honest, but this announcement won't do that. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . . . you know. . .the only reason I found out is because, for one reason or another, I'm on their mailing list.  I think I must have downloaded a Kobo app once to my phone.  I don't get much mail from them, but it has been somewhat more lately. . . .and the other day I got the one with this announcement.  And I did find it on engadget -- one short article surrounded by 16 amazon articles.


----------



## CareDog (Sep 9, 2012)

Never heard of it until I saw this thread.

It does look nice but I don't think I'll buy it.  Lots of things look nice and end up a paper weight.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I went to Best Buy to use a gift card. While wandering around the store I saw the Kobo Mini for the first time. It is definitely tiny but appears too big for a shirt pocket and too small for taking seriously. I don't know how good it is or isn't because it wasn't set up. It tried to do something but just had a timer spinning until I gave up and walked away.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

After downloading and reading the User's Guide for the Kobo Touch, I must say I'm very impressed. It's very feature-rich, and has most of the features I'd like to see Amazon put on the Kindle.

If the reviews of the illuminated version are good, I may just buy one.

Mike


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Have to say I have gone over to the dark side on this one. Picked up a mini when they were half off. It is nice to carry in pocket for those times when you want to have something small but bigger than a cell phone and can't take a kindle, ipad with you. It is a 5 inch screen. Would I pay full price for it, no! Is it as good as a kindle no! But it was so darn cute sitting there!! But the again I also went to the dark side again and got one of the nook hds. Reason being is some of B&N books for whatever reason do not work on their app. Even they can't explain it. Have to say, being an original kindle 1 owner from the get go and have had most models since, I still prefer kindles over anything else. Well okay maybe not as well as my ipad mini. That just beats everything! Okay now I will go back to the dark side and eat some cookies!!


----------

